# Windows CE reboot cmd



## j_poool (11 August 2016)

Hallo!
Wie kann ich ein Windows CE im Command rebooten?
Vielen Dank


----------



## weißnix_ (11 August 2016)

https://msdn.microsoft.com/de-de/library/ms895994.aspx

HTH


----------

